# Do You ThinK ?



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

If, I were to sculpt and mid-section of a tree like TREE Beard and had it mounted on a foam insert where people could wire it up to talk . Do You Think There would be a market for it ?
Then all they would have to do is slide it in to place in their Homemade tree and and they could have their own talking trees..?

opps Zombie I think I put this in the wrong place , Sorry!!! Please forgive me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Like a talking face on a tree?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Like a talking face on a tree?


Yes Sickie That is what I'm talking about it will be a skin that people can use over top of their animatronic to make their own talking tree I just make the faces. Like they do with the Bucky skins from Ghostride


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

what talking faces are you talking about?? like where do they get the animatronic at?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Haunters make Haunted Trees for their front yards..I thought it would be cool to make a face in this tree.That could Talk as the TOT go by.The Face would be made out of Dragon Skin so it would be water proof and protect the animatronic that people use to make things talk.Some Haunter's hack Dougies for this propose. I do know how to wire them with servos but i really didnt want to get into that part of the process.

The Face would come mounted on a foam insert that would easy slide into the Haunters tree that they are making..
Tree Beard is the Animated Tree in LORD of The Rings3
that could Walk and talk.









He would kind of look like this but more like bark of a tree. I have started sculpting him now. I will have pics soon !!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I have started to sculpt my tree beard this is what i have so far:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats a tough call I think it would be nice for halloween however, most people mount the face and let the tree grow around it.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

That is interesting what do they make the faces out of do you have more info on this. Thanks Blinky

I thought they were making them out of MM and chicken wire?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

well I have been working on him here are some pics:






























I still have his ears to do . I'm going to make them look like a tree branch.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

What kind of clay are you using Blinky?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

oil base sculpty from micheals I just did mix any tara cota in it this time to make it flesh color


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, so you reuse the clay?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope some of the clay gets baked when I put the plaster of paris mold compound on it ( plaster gets hot when curing ). so I have to toss it out. I clean the head off as best I can and reuse that tho. I have used the same head now for about 6 sculpts.
just some of the clay gets reused


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

well here he is all done click the slide show to see pics;
forum pics :: tree beard 1 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket
Now to do Big Foot


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Rats, I can't get the flash player to download. Must be a vista thing, sigh. And all of the other pics aren't coming up! 

I love your work Blinky, but I'm afraid that most people are too "plug and play" to go for just the foam face. It would be my guess that they would want all of the servos added so that they can just hang it up.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Vlad I guess I will have to offer both versions of it on my web site.
here is a link to larger pics forum pics pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket
I want to give people the option as do it yourselfer's.
plus the do it your selfer's get it cheaper. I am putting this Dragon Skin Face over a foam head the foam head is not the fiinal product.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I will have to see what the final cost with servos and cards and things will be first.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very creative, Blinks!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you sickie I'm glad you like him..


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Are you doing it like this http://www.buycostumes.com/Category/227/200/49/Product/20851/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow i don't think the sayings for that talking tree can get any worse.

I would go with blinky's haha


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

tonguesanwich: I have never seen that item before, Thanks for showing me.Everytime I come up with a Idea someone beats me to it. But it don't say what that head was made of ..Thanks for showing me .. Hugs


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i like yours better


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

aww Blinky is blushing !!! Thank you Skeletonowl you are so kind..


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Blinky, I also like yours better.
As far as for a market for it, I don't know.
I love your idea, what an attention getter.

As a do-it-yourselfer I would like to see if I could make one myself, but it might be easier on my nerves if I just went ahead and purchased one.
I am sure there are people out there who would buy one to save themselves the frustration and time of making one themselves.

My personal belief is like what Vlad said, most people want plug and play.
But then some might want just the face to put on their tree without the servos.

You just never know what will sell and what won't.

I wonder if the eye lids would be closed then open up when it starts talking, now that would be great.

Keep up the good work, I'll be watching.


----------

